# building 84 gti for H production



## mod9 (Jan 21, 2015)

so I have a California car with no rust that I got from a guy who was going to oval race it . I plan on installing a scca compliant cage , I have a 2.0 aba donor from a mk3 jetta and along with the gti a also got a sirocco tranny along with the trans from the mk3 jetta . so I have been acquiring part and am now going to be sending the bare block off to a engine shop to have them make sure the cylinders are in good shape and the deck is nice and flat . 

the head is where I am looking for possible help . the motor came with the 8 valve head. do I or can I change it out for a 16 valve ? 1.8 liter or 2.0 liter ? and will I bump myself out of the intended class with the modifications to the head ? 

many have ben very helpful and have appreciated everyone who has replied to my other post to not make me feel like a idiot :banghead:


----------

